# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  De 200 para 400

## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Finalmente mudei o meu 200 litros para 400.Foi tudo feito no mesmo dia,só não aproveitei o areão que mudei areia de coral sugar size.
Aproveitei tambem para trocar 3 donzelas domino (terriveis não me deixavam pôr nenhum peixe)por um chelmon rostratus.

Aqua 1600X45X60 de altura com coluna seca e durso 

Estrutura em ferro zincado com 8 pes e de 30mm

Iluminação 2 HQI de 150 w de 14000 K e uma actinia T5

Circulação 2 tunze 6025 1 sunsun 102 B e retorno maxi jet 2300

Sump em vidro azul para ficar á vista 48X38X34 com uma divisória

Escumador Deltec AP 600 não cabia o APF 600

Lampada de UVc ainda não sei quantas horas por dia.

Para alem do Chelmon rostratus tenho 1 Zebrasoma flavescens,1paracanthurus hepatus,1 Centropyge eibli,1 Centropyge bicolor,1 Synchiropus splendidus,1 Chrysiptera cyanea,2 Amphiprion ocellaris,4Pterapogon kauderni e ainda tenciono pôr 1 Euxiphipops narvachus,1 Halichoeres chrysus,1 Salarias ramosus,1 Sphaeramia nematoptera e um Pseudochromis paccagnellae

Corais Sarcophyton,tubinaria,parazoanthus gracilis,zoanthus,protopalythoa,sinularia,xenia,co  lt e discossomas.

Invertebrados 3 quadricolor,2 lismatas debelius,1 Stenopus hispidus,2 ofiurus,eremitas nassarius e cerites.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Não tentem agarrar um bicho deste com a mão ele deixou-me os dedos cheios de picos muito finos.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bem Pedro, e o pente para a coluna seca??? Essa estrutura de suporte é à prova de bomba.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Muito bem Pedro, e o pente para a coluna seca??? Essa estrutura de suporte é à prova de bomba.


Como aproveitei 150 litros do aqua antigo fui enchendo ao longo de 15 dias isso deu-me tempo para fazer e colar o pente em acrilico e de mandar fazer a sump à medida .Quanto à estrutura foi feita por um amigo meu e como está numa cafetaria tem de ser à prova de tudo não imaginas a quantidade de miudos que se agarram à estrutura para ver melhor os peixes.
Falta tapar o durso com acrilico azul.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bem Pedro, só falta saber a morada do café para ir lá petiscar qualquer coisa e conhecer ao vivo o aquário!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Muito bem Pedro, só falta saber a morada do café para ir lá petiscar qualquer coisa e conhecer ao vivo o aquário!


Aparece quando quiseres é na Cafetaria Metrass -Rua Francisco Metrass 30 A em Lisboa Campo de Ourique (em frente ao Minipreço)

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

A sump foi feita em vidro azul para ficar à vista agora vou ter de por mais lâ de vidro por causa dos salpicos.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  A chegada do Narvachus correu muito bem,como foi de luz apagada não houve lutas e de manha estava tudo calmo.Morreram-me dois cardinais que não estavam a comer.Algumas fotos

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas muito porreiro!


Desculpa mas não tens " medo " dessa anémona ?


Onde está o aqua ao certo?


É em Lisboa correcto? Mas qual o seu nome e local do mesmo para ir lá beber umas  :SbBiere5:  para apreciar o aqua!!!


 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas muito porreiro!
> 
> 
> Desculpa mas não tens " medo " dessa anémona ?
> 
> 
> Onde está o aqua ao certo?
> 
> 
> É em Lisboa correcto? Mas qual o seu nome e local do mesmo para ir lá beber umas  para apreciar o aqua!!!


É em Lisboa ao pé das Amoreiras a morada está no post 6.Estou aberto das 8 às 20 de segunda a sexta,sabado das 8 às 15 e fecho ao domingo.
As quadricolores não crescem muito são fáceis de manter e para além desta tenho mais duas,a desvantagem e que nem sempre gostam do sítio onde eu as ponho.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Chegou o calor


Os três anjos já comem juntos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Um novo habitante

Chaetodn vagabundus



A comissão de boas vindas.O zebrasoma não chateou muito o pior foi o eiblie,tive de apagar as luzes e espero que amanha esteja tudo normal.





O ramosus farta-se de comer areia já viram a barriga dele?Ele depois c... aquela areia toda,até parece que esta a nevar :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Um pequeno video
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=meq_XpwDP2k

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  O meu hepatus deu cabo do vagabundos.Comprei um heniochus e o hepatus não lhe liga nenhuma em compensação o eibli ratou-lhe a cauda.






O meu chelmon não engorda,vou desparasitá-lo e por vitaminas na comida.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas Pedro, estive a ver o vídeo e está espectacular...  :Pracima:  


O meu Chelmon também estava assim para o " magrinho " neste momento estou a dar *camarinha*. Ele fica maluco mesmo...  :EEK!:   ( só para não falar dos outros habitantes do aqua... )



A ver se esta semana dou ai um salto!


Abs

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  vou experimentar a camarinha
aqui ficam as fotos dos corais que eventualmente podes por no teu aqua.














A quadricolor dividiu-se e os frags do sarco estão a crescer a bom ritmo.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Porreiro, assim dá para ter um noção!

 :Pracima:  

Isto é um coral duro certo?





TEnho mesmo que ir ai fazer uma visita!!!


Abrs

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Porreiro, assim dá para ter um noção!
> 
>  
> 
> Isto é um coral duro certo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É uma turbinaria,ha um ano estava assim


Aonde é que arranjas camarinha? 
Só encontro krill ou mysis.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Ok porreiro, pois parecia-me uma turbinaria!

Já estava a fritar...dai perguntar antes...  :yb665:  


Comprei a um membro do aquariofilia.net


Ele tem um contacto que vende 

1 kg = 5 

E vai durar para muito tempo acredita... 

Já te mando MP...


Abs

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Noites

Gostei do aquario ta muito porreiro e com peixes bonitos.
Uma pergunta, visto ser um cafe/restaurante nao sei bem, qual é a reaçao dos clientes? Nos gaiatos mais pequenos nao tem a tentencia de bater no vidro?
Quais a dificuldades que encontras de ter o aquario no cafe/restaurante?

Pergunto isto porque sou Emp. de mesa e a minha mulher é cozinheira/pasteleira, e estamos a pensar uma dia destes abrir algo para nos. :yb663:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Noites
> 
> Gostei do aquario ta muito porreiro e com peixes bonitos.
> Uma pergunta, visto ser um cafe/restaurante nao sei bem, qual é a reaçao dos clientes? Nos gaiatos mais pequenos nao tem a tentencia de bater no vidro?
> Quais a dificuldades que encontras de ter o aquario no cafe/restaurante?
> 
> Pergunto isto porque sou Emp. de mesa e a minha mulher é cozinheira/pasteleira, e estamos a pensar uma dia destes abrir algo para nos.


Os putos adoram tenho de ter o aqua a uma certa altura mesmo assim eles sobem as cadeiras para ficarem ao mesmo nivel e poucos são os que batem no vidro.Os peixes nem se escondem pois estão muito habituados ás pessoas.
Tenho muitos clientes que vêm cá por causa do aqua e para mim é optimo pois sempre que tenho algum tempo posso observar os meus peixes e fazer manutenção,até nem custa tanto estar no trabalho.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ok porreiro, eu nao sei se e por estar neste hobbie mas acho que tambem gostaria de ir ai, no fundo um aquario mostra tranquilidade, bem estar, ver um pouco do mar num espaço pequeno, acho que pouca gente fica indiferente a um aquario. Lembro me quando tinha o meu de agua doce que nao estava nada nada nada de especial, as pessoas amigas que ca vinha achavam bonito e que gostavam de ter, mas dava muito trabalho etc... nao querendo dizer que os aquarios doces sao "foleiros" mas para mim os aquario salgados passam a escala de beleza, por isso acho que qualquer possoa gosta de ir a um sitio assim.  :Coradoeolhos: 
Esperamos entao por mais novidades.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Pedro,

bonito aqua, com uma grande variedade de belos peixes.
Estou curioso relativamente aos P. kauderni, pois também adquiri 4 á 2 meses na esperança de conseguir um casal, mas azar, um deles morreu, o maior tornou-se dominante e tive que isola-lo na sump.
Os teus dois que sobraram, concerteza que são um casal, não?
É só vantagens ter um aqua no local de trabalho, imagino eu, mais clientes, conversas interessantes e mais importante, vontade de ir e não sair do trabalho...
qualquer dia passo por aí para umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> bonito aqua, com uma grande variedade de belos peixes.
> Estou curioso relativamente aos P. kauderni, pois também adquiri 4 á 2 meses na esperança de conseguir um casal, mas azar, um deles morreu, o maior tornou-se dominante e tive que isola-lo na sump.
> Os teus dois que sobraram, concerteza que são um casal, não?
> É só vantagens ter um aqua no local de trabalho, imagino eu, mais clientes, conversas interessantes e mais importante, vontade de ir e não sair do trabalho...
> qualquer dia passo por aí para umas   
> 
> Abraço


Eu presentemente só tenho um que era o que comia melhor :Icon Cry:  
Quanto às  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  passa por cá quando quizeres :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

O aquário está excelente, é uma vergonha ainda não te ter feito uma visita. A Turbinaria está enorme e olha que eu sei que elas demoram a crescer!

Queria saber se essa tua _Entacmea quadricolor_ já se dividiu alguma vez?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> O aquário está excelente, é uma vergonha ainda não te ter feito uma visita. A Turbinaria está enorme e olha que eu sei que elas demoram a crescer!
> 
> Queria saber se essa tua _Entacmea quadricolor_ já se dividiu alguma vez?
> 
> Abraço


Boas Ricardo
A minha Entacmea quadricolor dividiu-se em julho.



A Turbinaria (foi um frag que veio do teu aqua há ano e meio) cresce a olhos vistos sem nunca lhe ter visto os polipos e está a ficar esverdeada como a tua e dá para ver como os corais se adaptam e como ficam diferentes consoante o ambiente em que vivem ou sobrevivem.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Mais fotos













Os apoios das tunze ainada não têm 1 ano e já estão partidos 



Esta bomba está presa por uma mola

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá de novo Pedro,

Também me aconteceu o mesmo com esses apoios da Tunze. Passados 3 meses partiram e o resultado foi ter de comprar novos.

Faltou a foto geral  :Smile: 

abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Icon Cry:  Não consegui manter o Chelmon ele emagrecia de dia para dia e acabou por morrer assim como o Heniochus que comia bem e morreu de um momento para o outro.Visto que não tenho sorte com as borboletas vou por outro anjo.

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas,

os Chelmon teem esse problema, são peixes muito delicados. Tive um que durou 9 meses, sobreviveu aos ataques iniciais (brutais) do Z. flavescens  :SbEnerve3:  mas nunca deixou de ser atacado por este, comia razoavelmente, mas acabou por sucumbir aos ataques refugiando-se num canto e ...entretanto deu cabo da praga de Aiptasias...gosto muito deste peixe mas está excluido da minha lista.
Atenção á compatibilidade dos Anjos com os corais...

Abraço e  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,
> 
> os Chelmon teem esse problema, são peixes muito delicados. Tive um que durou 9 meses, sobreviveu aos ataques iniciais (brutais) do Z. flavescens  mas nunca deixou de ser atacado por este, comia razoavelmente, mas acabou por sucumbir aos ataques refugiando-se num canto e ...entretanto deu cabo da praga de Aiptasias...gosto muito deste peixe mas está excluido da minha lista.
> Atenção á compatibilidade dos Anjos com os corais...
> 
> Abraço e


O chelmon é um dos meus peixes favoritos mas pela minha experiencia e com os relatos que tenho lido aqui no forum acho que é um peixe muito dificil de manter a longo prazo,portanto concordo contigo e tambem o vou excluir da minha lista.
Quanto à compatibilidade dos anjos com corais é uma questão de sorte eu não posso ter zoanthos pois os meus Centropyges estavam sempre a bica-los e eu tive que muda-los para o meu segundo aqua

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
O anjo eleito foi um Holocanthus isabelita já com 10 cms para não haver problemas com o Narvachus e com os dois Centropyges.
Aclimatização feita hqis desligados dei-lhes artemia e larguei o anjo que foi logo comer e depois de algumas escaramuças com o eiblie ficou tudo normal e como as actinias desligavam uma hora depois deixei o aqua e fui-me embora.
No outro dia de manha chego ao aqua tenho o hepatus a atacar violentemente o holocantos à dentada ao ponto de já não ter barbatana dorsal,a caudal com menos 1cm, a anal também toda ratada e uma ferida no dorso.Tive de tirar o anjo para a sump que foi fácil pois ele não saia de trás de uma tunze.
Eu não tinha os hepatus por tão agressivos e muito menos com peixes de outras familias ainda em junho coloquei o narvachus e não houve nenhum problema.
Será por ele já ter cinco anos?
Será que se o colocar na sump uns dias ele quando voltar vem menos territorial e não ataca o holocanthus?
Como apanha-lo sem desmanchar o aqua?

----------


## Antonio Gameiro

Boas Pedro,

realmente tenho um hepatus e apesar de reguila nunca vi uma agressividade dessas, mas julgo que a explicação para essa agressividade estará relacionada com os tais 5 anos, deduzo que será o peixe dominante no teu akua; poderá haver outra explicação: o H. isabelita tem um azul palido pelo menos em adulto e com o hepatus também é azul poderá ter achado que era competição a mais...
O H. isabelita se sobreviver :yb663:  será um peixe grande ( na natureza atinge uns 35cm) e tem propensão a picar nos corais moles e duros bem como nas Tridacnas.
Se conseguires apanhar o hepatus sugeria que o mantivesses na sump pelo menos umas 2 semanas ( claro convem ter alguma RV para se esconder) 
Quanto ao mais importante, apanha-lo, realmente é uma tarefa complicada, pois é um peixe desconfiado e sempre o primeiro a esconder-se (pelo menos o meu) mas tentaria o seguinte: no esconderijo onde passa a noite ou perto, se for possivel, colocar um vaso de material opaco (inerte) e esperar uns dias para ver se o tipo vai lá para dentro, depois é só tapar com a mão e tirar o vaso com o peixe. Li isto no topico de um membro do forum que resultou, no entanto era com um peixe curioso e não um desconfiado como o hepatus.
Vale a sugestão

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Eis o estado em que ficou o Holocantos ele até se deitou para a fotografia para se ver melhor o estado em que o hepatus o deixou.
Apesar de tudo ele está a comer,pudera no sítio onde está até é fácil dar-lhe de comer pois como está na divisão da bomba de reposição a comida passeia à volta dele até ser sugada para cima e assim não se perde nada.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Faltou a foto geral 
> 
> abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
Hoje resolvi por uma divisória no aqua para ver se consigo que o meu hepatus não faça mal ao novo anjo.

Feita em rede e presa com os imans de limpeza de vidros.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Hoje resolvi por uma divisória no aqua para ver se consigo que o meu hepatus não faça mal ao novo anjo.
> 
> Feita em rede e presa com os imans de limpeza de vidros.


Viva Pedro,

Ideia extraordinária.  Com paciência (se calhar uma semanita ou mais) eles habituam-se um ao outro. :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Viva Pedro,
> 
> Ideia extraordinária.  Com paciência (se calhar uma semanita ou mais) eles habituam-se um ao outro.


Passado duas horas o hepatus começou a rondar a divisoria e a provocar o anjo mudando a sua cor preta para cinzenta clara quase branca.Estou em querer que quando estas provocações pararem que posso tirar a divisória.
Vamos ver se uma semana chega.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, realmente foi uma ideia muito  :Pracima:  o peixe israelita é muito bonito! Se fosse a ti metia 2 anjos ao mesmo tempo, porque o hepatus fica confundido e mais baralhado... do que ter somente 1 inimigo vai estar sempre a amandar-se a ele até o conseguir mantar...


Ai ai tenho que ir ver isso  :SbSourire2:  



Espero que corra td bem...

Tens algum palhaço? queres um premnas?
igual este 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...pcatid=105&N=0
estou te a dar porque tenho mais três , tipo nemos alem deste e ele já está a crescer e não quero muito stress... 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas, realmente foi uma ideia muito  o peixe israelita é muito bonito! Se fosse a ti metia 2 anjos ao mesmo tempo, porque o hepatus fica confundido e mais baralhado... do que ter somente 1 inimigo vai estar sempre a amandar-se a ele até o conseguir mantar...
> 
> 
> Ai ai tenho que ir ver isso  
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que corra td bem...
> 
> ...


O peixe chama-se Holacanthus isabelita.
Já tenho dois occelaris.Se meter mais palhaços teram de ser iguais.Já tive perideraion e andavam todos à porrada por causa das anemonas.
Outro anjo não achas muita fruta para 450 litros?
Já pensei em trocar por o hepatus na divisória e deixar o anjo à solta.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> O peixe chama-se Holacanthus isabelita.
> Já tenho dois occelaris.Se meter mais palhaços teram de ser iguais.Já tive perideraion e andavam todos à porrada por causa das anemonas.
> Outro anjo não achas muita fruta para 450 litros?
> Já pensei em trocar por o hepatus na divisória e deixar o anjo à solta.


Isso pode ter 2 efeitos:

1) O Hepatus percebe que não é rei nem senhor do aquario  :SbSourire:  

2) O Hepatus ainda fica mais furioso e com uma gana de desfazer o outro  :SbSourire:  

Eu de qualquer das formas ia trocando os 2 até para dar tempo à Isabelita (desculpa mas achei o nome demais  :yb624:  ) para conhecer o restante aquário em paz e tranquilidade.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, pois concordo com o Gonçalo Rio... Mas consegues apanhar bem o hepatus? Pois mais um anjo é fruta nesse aqua e que tal um hepatus cerca do mesmo tamanho? Mas soltas os dois ao mesmo tempo! Ou então um outro cirugião... O que faria mesmo era, dava somente comida ao anjo e deixava-o onde ele está durante uma semana aos outros não dava nada, ou quase nada! Depois o anjo estava mais forte e o hepatus estava fraquinho e não deve chatiar assim tanto o anjo...  :Whistle:   lol a ver vamos!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Eu de qualquer das formas ia trocando os 2 até para dar tempo à Isabelita (desculpa mas achei o nome demais  )


Se achas-te Isabelita demais o que dizer de Chabelita :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

 Animalia   
  Taxonomic Rank: Species   
  Synonym(s): Angelichthys isabelita Jordan and Rutter in Jordan and Evermann, 1898

    Angelichthys townsendi Nichols and Mowbray, 1914

    Holacanthus ciliaris bermudensis Goode, 1876

    Holacanthus isabelita (Jordan and Rutter in Jordan and Evermann, 1898)

  Common Name(s): blue angelfish [English]

    chabelita azul [Spanish]

    isabelita azul [Spanish]

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
A ideia da divisoria era boa mas não resultou mesmo passado uma semana o hepatus atirou-se ao anjo que nem uma fera e o resultado foi que tive de tirar o anjo para outro aqua.
Entretanto aproveitei a divisoria para por três donzelas e com elas não houve problemas.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Umas fotos para actualizar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Pedro

E que tal vi isso?
Como ta a peixarada?
Novidades nao ha?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro
> 
> E que tal vi isso?
> Como ta a peixarada?
> Novidades nao ha?


O holocantus recuperou noutro aqua e vai voltar.


Os ramosus às vezes mudam de cor.


As quatro quadricolores estão todas juntas.


Mais fotos para actualizar.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
O holocanthus voltou pois troquei o hepatus por um mais pequeno que tinha em casa.


Comprei dois chaetodon,um falcula e um collare que coloquei numa divisória do aqua.


Como deixo o limpador magnético dentro do aqua descobri que ele está cheio de bixarada.


Mais fotos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Uns pequenos vídeos dos meus peixinhos já sem a divisória.
YouTube - O meu aquario de 450 litros 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9avlT5etS6k

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: A ultima aquisição.


A comissão de recepção.


Limpou-me as poucas algas que havia na rocha por isso tive de atar nori com elásticos em pedras pois ainda não vem às molas.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Mais fotos












Peixes novos cryptocarion no aqua vou ter de fazer um tratamento com exodin.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Não perdi nenhum peixe mas como não consigo ver-me livre do crypto (e já tenho três peixes afectados)resolvi desmanchar o aqua e fazer um tratamento de hiposalinidade seguindo as instruções deste site.
ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Hyposalinity Treatment
O tratamento baseia-se em por em dois dias o aqua a 1009 e manter esse valor por 4 a 6 semanas.
Alguem já experimentou este tratamento com sucesso?
1009 não é muito baixo para os peixes?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Tens demasiados peixes para um aquário desse tamanho, ainda mais com as espécies que escolheste.

É muito difícil manter os peixes perfeitamente saudáveis nessas condições, algumas das espécies que tens precisam de muito espaço para nadar e se manterem em boas condições, que não é o caso do teu aquário.

O excesso de peixes gera stress constante nos mesmos, quer pelo espaço quer pela questão de territorialidade, e o stress gera problemas de saúde nos peixes..

Eu não colocaria esses peixes todos nem num aquário com o dobro da litragem como o meu, por exemplo.
A quarentena e tratamento de hiposalinidade podem-te resolver o problema muito temporariamente, mas á posteriori, o stress constante e falta de espaço vão levar ao aparecimento de doenças  que enfraquecem os peixes e que abrem a porta a outras doenças secundárias.

Alem do mais e após o tratamento de hiposalinidade, terás que que a fazer a todos os peixes que introduzires (espero que mais nenhum..), caso contrário, voltas ao ponto zero.

Boa Sorte

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro
> 
> Tens demasiados peixes para um aquário desse tamanho, ainda mais com as espécies que escolheste.
> 
> É muito difícil manter os peixes perfeitamente saudáveis nessas condições, algumas das espécies que tens precisam de muito espaço para nadar e se manterem em boas condições, que não é o caso do teu aquário.
> 
> O excesso de peixes gera stress constante nos mesmos, quer pelo espaço quer pela questão de territorialidade, e o stress gera problemas de saúde nos peixes..
> 
> Eu não colocaria esses peixes todos nem num aquário com o dobro da litragem como o meu, por exemplo.
> ...


Obrigada pelo concelho.
Pois o mal está feito e depois do tratamento irei tomar a decisão de como vai ficar o aqua,não pondo mais peixes,se calhar faço um FOWLR.
A minha duvida prende-se com a filtragem,o que é melhor bio balls ou materias filtrantes?
Continuo a usar carvão?O escumador continua a funcionar?Devo adicionar bactérias nitrificantes como se tiver a lidar com um aqua novo de agua salobra?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro

Pois... se manteres o aquário so com corais moles e peixes.. penso que podes colocar matérias filtrantes.. mas também com a rocha viva julgo não ser necessário  mais filtração biológica, a não ser que pretendas uma filtração mecânica, e nesse caso podes usar esponjas ou lã de vidro.

O carvão activo vale sempre a pena usar em ambos os casos.

Deves manter sempre o escumador em funcionamento e tal como no caso anterior, se manteres a rocha viva, nao precisas de adicionar bactérias.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro
> 
> Pois... se manteres o aquário so com corais moles e peixes.. penso que podes colocar matérias filtrantes.. mas também com a rocha viva julgo não ser necessário  mais filtração biológica, a não ser que pretendas uma filtração mecânica, e nesse caso podes usar esponjas ou lã de vidro.
> 
> O carvão activo vale sempre a pena usar em ambos os casos.
> 
> Deves manter sempre o escumador em funcionamento e tal como no caso anterior, se manteres a rocha viva, nao precisas de adicionar bactérias.
> 
> Cps
> Gil


Isso eu sei porque o tenho mantido assim.Agora a minha duvida é durante o tratamento de hiposalinidade como é a filtragem?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Não perdi nenhum peixe mas como não consigo ver-me livre do crypto (e já tenho três peixes afectados)resolvi desmanchar o aqua e fazer um tratamento de hiposalinidade seguindo as instruções deste site.
> ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Hyposalinity Treatment
> O tratamento baseia-se em por em dois dias o aqua a 1009 e manter esse valor por 4 a 6 semanas.
> Alguem já experimentou este tratamento com sucesso?
> 1009 não é muito baixo para os peixes?


 :Olá:  Pedro

O teu problema de crypto  :SbRequin2:  nada tem a ver com muitos ou poucos peixes (vai ao youtub e procura por àquas de David Saxby...faço esta referência,porque pese embora o àqua deste Sr.tenha o tríplo ou mais do volume do teu àqua...proporcionalmente o nº de peixes è abissal :HaEbouriffe: ...só que nos bastidores tem todo um suporte...conhecimento também... que lhe permite essa "alarvisse"),tem a ver com o facto de esse parasita,assim como outros,estar sempre presente nos àquas...e não tanto pelo stress...mas sim por uma alimentação deficiente e isenta de valores próteicos...aliados a uma má qualidade da àgua.
Assim,um bom escumador...uma destribuição de comida regrada,vitaminada e com composto de alho e o mais variada possível...uma boa circulação...são suficientes para que o bicharoco não ataque.
Na minha humilde opinião o que estás a fazer...como è vulgo dizer-se  :yb665: ,è pior a emenda que o soneto. 
Quanto aos filtros exteriores,pessoalmente usaria as bio-bolas...e não lhe tocava durante dois ou três meses...e quando o fizesse,colocava as bio-bolas num balde com àgua do àqua,limpava o filtro e na hora de as voltar a colocar,só as agitava dentro dessa àgua e colocava novamente no filtro.
Espero ter,de alguma forma,ajudado.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Gil Miguel

Ah Pedro..

Peço desculpa nao percebi.. Quando dizes que desmontaste o aquário, foi na totalidade (esvaziaste-o e retiraste tudo o que lá estava?)

A questão é que os tomontes sobrevivem cerca de 24 horas mesmo em seco, e senão fizeste este procedimento, mais vale fazeres o tratamento num aquário á parte sem uso e nada do aquario anterior.

Assim sendo, para fazeres o tratamento, deves utilizar um aquario, termostato, iluminação relativamente fraca ou reduzida, e um filtro externo com carvão activo, esponjas e la de vidro e o escumador ( que se ainda estiver em funcionamento, deverá ser deixado em agua quente durante cerca de 1 dia (quente, nao a ferver).

Como a utilização de rocha viva é desaconselhável, quer pelo facto de na tua rocha existir os tomontes do cryptorian, quer pelo facto da maioria dos invertebrados que lá estão, provavelmente morrem, mais vale utilizares por exemplo esses aditivos de bactérias.

O problema que se coloca é se será necessário. Como terás que fazer mudanças de água constante, á partida não haverá o perigo de teres picos de amónia ou nitritos. Ao mesmo tempo, como nao tens rocha nem areia, as bactérias não se fixam, sendo retiradas da coluna de água.

Se nao quiseres arriscar, coloca esponjas e la de vidro (que nao tivesses a usar no aquario quando tava montado) e adiciona as bactérias, ai terão hipoteses de se fixarem de alguma forma, mesmo que não seja em grandes grandes quantidades.Mal não faz..

O mais importante de tudo são de facto as mudanças de água, que terás que fazer com atenção ao pH, salinidade e temperatura, para evitar ao máximo o já previsivel stress dos peixes.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro
> 
> O teu problema de crypto  nada tem a ver com muitos ou poucos peixes (vai ao youtub e procura por àquas de David Saxby...faço esta referência,porque pese embora o àqua deste Sr.tenha o tríplo ou mais do volume do teu àqua...proporcionalmente o nº de peixes è abissal...só que nos bastidores tem todo um suporte...conhecimento também... que lhe permite essa "alarvisse"),tem a ver com o facto de esse parasita,assim como outros,estar sempre presente nos àquas...e não tanto pelo stress...mas sim por uma alimentação deficiente e isenta de valores próteicos...aliados a uma má qualidade da àgua.
> Assim,um bom escumador...uma destribuição de comida regrada,vitaminada e com composto de alho e o mais variada possível...uma boa circulação...são suficientes para que o bicharoco não ataque.
> Na minha humilde opinião o que estás a fazer...como è vulgo dizer-se ,è pior a emenda que o soneto. 
> Quanto aos filtros exteriores,pessoalmente usaria as bio-bolas...e não lhe tocava durante dois ou três meses...e quando o fizesse,colocava as bio-bolas num balde com àgua do àqua,limpava o filtro e na hora de as voltar a colocar,só as agitava dentro dessa àgua e colocava novamente no filtro.
> Espero ter,de alguma forma,ajudado.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Realmente esses aquas são fantasticos.
Achas as bio bolas melhores que as ceramicas?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Realmente esses aquas são fantasticos.
> Achas as bio bolas melhores que as ceramicas?



 :Olá:  Pedro

A referência que faço sobre o filtro com bio-bolas,è para quando tiveres o àqua estabilisado.
Durante o tratamento faz como o Gil referiu...usa as cerãmicas no fundo e as esponjas em cima,não vejo necessidade do uso da lã de vidro  :SbQuestion2:  (algodão hidrófilo  :Admirado: ) ...e no mínimo limpa-as uma vez por semana,sempre com àgua do àqua.
Espero que resolvas a situação o mais depressa possível e sem baixas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Tirei todos os corais e todos os invertebrados e o Mandarin para não morrer de fome.
A areia como não tinha onde a pôr ficou.Deixei também alguma rocha para os peixes terem esconderijos e não haver stress.
Baixei a salinidade ontem para 1020 depois para 1014 e hoje para 1011 amanha corrijo para 1009.
O ph está a 8,2 e a temperatura a 27º falta-me medir o kh.
Na sump pus para além do escumador e da uv que já lá estavam,lã de vidro,matérias filtrantes,cerâmicas,bio bolas,carvão e bactérias nitrificantes.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> iluminação relativamente fraca ou reduzida,


A iluminação tem alguma influencia no tratamento?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Pedro


Não tem influência directa, mas já que não tens corais, não necessitas de ter algo a aquecer a agua e é menos um factor de stress para os peixes.
Durante o tratamento não convem estarem excessivamente activos.

----------


## Miguel Fernandes

boas Pedro 

li diversas opinioes e diversas resoluçoes para o problema que se apresenta no teu aquario!
nao concordo com a causa apresentada pela Gil
eu pessoalmente conheço o teu aquario!
ao enves de admitirem logo a partida que é um exesso de populaçao e stresse porque ninguem se lembra que houve oscilaçoes de temperatura nos ultiumos dias?
um belo factor para causar o aparecimento de criptocarium!?
principalmente no teu! exposiçao solar, num cafe logo ar condicionado! quebras de temperatura durante o dia e a noite devido as HQI! por exemplo!! estou certo??
basta haver haver ligeiras variaçoes que novos habitantes principalmente com pouca rotina nesse aquario e ainda por cima muito suceptiveis a cripto " caso do leucosternon" para despontar um pequeno surto!

isto é a minha humilde opiniao!!

A meu ver a emenda foi pior que o soneto! 
num aquario estabilizado com varios anos como o teu, com peixes pré-historicos como os teus, com varios anos de aquario bastaria um pouco de carinho e de atençao! como a minha avó custuma dizer nada que os mimos nao curem!!  :Coradoeolhos: 

o que com isto quero dizer é que bastaria uma alimentaçao mais rica em vitaminas, diversificada! enpaturra-los literalmente e esperar que o sistema imunitario dos animais tratassem do resto!
nunca correria o risco que estas a correr em que praticamente destabilizas-te todo o sistema! em que derrubas-te todo o filtro biologico!
praticamente nao faria nada no sistema, deixaria o mesmo recuperar por si! :EEK!: 


mas ao decidires fazer algo acho que o tratemento por hiposalinidade muito eficaz! como método de prevençao e nao como método de ataque a doença!
se os peixes ja estao debelitados com o surto mais irao ficar com as modificaçoes ao sistema!

sei que nada agora servem as minhas palavras tardias!
pois o processo ja esta em andamento! mas para um problema futuro quiça as minhas palavras ajudem! :SbOk: 

por agora limito-me a aconselhar:
- enriqueceres bem a alimentçao dos animais 
- ligares a tua Uv
- manteres as luzes desligadas para nao provocares ainda mais stresse nos animais devido aos poucos esconderijos disponiveis devido a reduzida quantidade de rv, e se possivel porque nao tapas a frente do aquario durante o tratamento?
- faria varias trocas de agua tipo 20 a 30% por semana visto ao aquario estar com o filtro biologico em baixo
- e quando por fim desaparecesse a doença voltava a subir gradualmente a densidade e voltaria a por o aquario como estava antigamente sem tirar nem por!

cumrimentos :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> boas Pedro 
> 
> li diversas opinioes e diversas resoluçoes para o problema que se apresenta no teu aquario!
> nao concordo com a causa apresentada pela Gil
> eu pessoalmente conheço o teu aquario!
> ao enves de admitirem logo a partida que é um exesso de populaçao e stresse porque ninguem se lembra que houve oscilaçoes de temperatura nos ultiumos dias?
> um belo factor para causar o aparecimento de criptocarium!?
> principalmente no teu! exposiçao solar, num cafe logo ar condicionado! quebras de temperatura durante o dia e a noite devido as HQI! por exemplo!! estou certo??
> basta haver haver ligeiras variaçoes que novos habitantes principalmente com pouca rotina nesse aquario e ainda por cima muito suceptiveis a cripto " caso do leucosternon" para despontar um pequeno surto!
> ...


Boas Miguel 
Só decidi avançar para um tratamento tão radical porque quero manter estes peixes juntos.
Poderia ter tirado os peixes afectados(C.collare,C.falcula,Hepatus,leucosternon  ,Holocantus e Narvachus)fazer o tratamento à parte mas de certeza que iria ter mortes derivado às mudanças e quando os fosse introduzir iria ter outra vez o mesmo stress e o ictio voltava.
Presentemente o hepatus o narvachus e o Holocantus estão aparentemente limpos.
Quando acabar o tratamento vou decidir como vai ficar o aqua,igual não vai ficar de certeza.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Passado uma semana de tratamento de hiposalinidade não se vislumbra nem um ponto branco em nenhum peixe e estão todos em forma.
















Agora é só mesmo esperar até 14 de julho para aumentar a salinidade.
Como estou fazer quarentena a toda a rocha que vou colocar no aqua vou tambem fazer quarentena aos corais e invertebrados,um mês chegará?
Para alem de corais moles quais os corais duros é que acham que posso introduzir com estes peixes?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Pedro,

Excelente notícia.

Em relação aos corais não colocaria duros, apenas moles. Sarcophytons de várias espécies, Sinularias e afins.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Excelente notícia.
> 
> Em relação aos corais não colocaria duros, apenas moles. Sarcophytons de várias espécies, Sinularias e afins.


Eu sps já calculava que não dava,estava tentado a experimentar uma euphilia.o que achas?
A quadricolor verde dividiu-se três dias depois de chegar ao meu nano será que as mudanças (stress) ajudam a elas se dividirem?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Eu não arriscava, tens peixes cuja dieta inclui esses corais.

A anémona já tinha um certo tamanho, não acredito que o stress tenha induzido a sua divisão. Até porque durante este processo o tecido por onde a anémona se divide fica frágil e sujeito ao ataque de agentes patogénicos.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Como estou fazer quarentena a toda a rocha que vou colocar no aqua vou tambem fazer quarentena aos corais e invertebrados,um mês chegará?



 :Olá:  Pedro


Corais e invertebrados,não são portadores de crypton.
Colocava só os corais de quarentena para prevenir uma possível infestação de nudibrãnquios ou outros parasitas.

Ps:Nunca utilizes a àgua do transporte.

Um abraço.



Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro
> 
> 
> Corais e invertebrados,não são portadores de crypton.
> Colocava só os corais de quarentena para prevenir uma possível infestação de nudibrãnquios ou outros parasitas.
> 
> Ps:Nunca utilizes a àgua do transporte.
> 
> Um abraço.
> ...


Tens razão mas os tomontes do crypto podem vir na rocha onde o coral está agarrado e sei lá se não pode vir enfiado nos espinhos de uma diadema só para dar um exemplo.
Os tomontes estão até 28 dias fechados com cerca de 200 parasitas lá dentro e só morrem três dias depois de sairem da cápsula se não encontrarem nenhum peixe.
Portanto a quarentena de pelo menos 31 dias num aqua sem peixes justifica-se depois de ter tido o trabalho de fazer hiposalinidade ao aqua principal.
Mesmo sem usar a agua do transporte vai sempre uma gota.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,
> 
> Eu não arriscava, tens peixes cuja dieta inclui esses corais.
> 
> .


Quais são os peixes que comem euphilias?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Tens razão mas os tomontes do crypto podem vir na rocha onde o coral está agarrado e sei lá se não pode vir enfiado nos espinhos de uma diadema só para dar um exemplo.
> Os tomontes estão até 28 dias fechados com cerca de 200 parasitas lá dentro e só morrem três dias depois de sairem da cápsula se não encontrarem nenhum peixe.
> Portanto a quarentena de pelo menos 31 dias num aqua sem peixes justifica-se depois de ter tido o trabalho de fazer hiposalinidade ao aqua principal.
> Mesmo sem usar a agua do transporte vai sempre uma gota.



 :Olá:  Pedro

Vais perdoar-me e a comunidade também  :yb663: ...mas tanto quanto sei os ditos tomontes  :SbQuestion2:  são livres na àgua e não se agarram a nada que não sejam os peixes,aguardando a altura mais propicia para a infestação (debilidade,stress,etc.)
Se eu estiver enganado,provem-me  :Pracima:  e depois  dêm-me nas orelhas  :yb665: 
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro
> 
> Vais perdoar-me e a comunidade também ...mas tanto quanto sei os ditos tomontes  são livres na àgua e não se agarram a nada que não sejam os peixes,aguardando a altura mais propicia para a infestação (debilidade,stress,etc.)
> Se eu estiver enganado,provem-me  e depois  dêm-me nas orelhas 
> Um abraço 
> 
> Jorge Neves


Não sei se estás enganado ou não o estudo que fiz foi em sites como este.
ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Marine "Ich"

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Não sei se estás enganado ou não o estudo que fiz foi em sites como este.
> ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Marine "Ich"



 :Olá:  Pedro


Em anexo estrato de um livro em lingua Portuguesa ("Aquário de Àgua Salgada"),editado em 1986 e que possuo desde 1988...em que de uma forma mais sintetizada (simplista ou + acessível se quizer,para os que não dominam muito bem a língua Inglesa),faz a mesma referência que no site de pesquisa que anexou e onde eu não encontrei qualquer referência à necessidade de se quarentenar rocha viva (há outros alertas,mas não esse)...até porque só a cama (substrato...no caso do livro e há època fundo do aquário)tem condições para que os ovos se desenvolvam...sendo que, para o efeito,a rocha viva è estéril.
Em tudo isto :Pracima: louvo a sua atitude :yb677: na manutenção do seu àqua,depois de tudo porque passou :SbRequin2: 

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Melhor do que qualquer estudo é sem duvida a nossa vivência neste hoby.
Quando tirei toda a rocha possivel uma parte para um nano que não tem peixes e outra para um aqua de 300 litros com 8 peixes,passados três dias dois deles estavam com crypto.
A minha conclusão é que a rocha também pode ser portadora dos tais tomontes visto que não introduzi nenhum peixe e neste aqua.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Melhor do que qualquer estudo é sem duvida a nossa vivência neste hoby.
> Quando tirei toda a rocha possivel uma parte para um nano que não tem peixes e outra para um aqua de 300 litros com 8 peixes,passados três dias dois deles estavam com crypto.
> A minha conclusão é que a rocha também pode ser portadora dos tais tomontes visto que não introduzi nenhum peixe e neste aqua.



Pedro

Sem dúvida que a nossa vivência è...sempre foi...uma mais valia.
E a àgua onde estavam os 8 peixes :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 
Porque è assim:a zona de rocha viva è uma zona aeróbica...seja oxigenada...mais ou menos em função da litragem e tambem do equipamento que possuímos (bombas de circulação,etc.).A cama è uma zona anaeróbica...seja isenta de oxigénio,ou o mesmo em porporções quase nulas (dependendo da espessura da cama,etc.) e è lá que se deposita toda a matéria orgãnica (restos de comida,fezes,etc)nitrogenada...seja (o forum è fertil no alerta em não se mexer na cama para que não liberte amónia...e não só)è nessa cultura altamente tóxica para os peixes que todos esses compostos nitrogenados por acção das bactérias anaeróbicas,são o local de cultura por excelência para os bicharocos se reproduzirem e perpetuarem o seu cíclo de vida (zonas oxigenadas...são para os seu propósitos...estéreis).
Assim como referi no post anterior...continuo a louvar :yb677:  a atitude que está a ter quanto à manutenção do seu àqua...pois no mínimo liberta-o da psiocose e stress da introduçao do crypto no àqua.
 :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro
> 
> Sem dúvida que a nossa vivência è...sempre foi...uma mais valia.
> E a àgua onde estavam os 8 peixes
> Porque è assim:a zona de rocha viva è uma zona aeróbica...seja oxigenada...mais ou menos em função da litragem e tambem do equipamento que possuímos (bombas de circulação,etc.).A cama è uma zona anaeróbica...seja isenta de oxigénio,ou o mesmo em porporções quase nulas (dependendo da espessura da cama,etc.) e è lá que se deposita toda a matéria orgãnica (restos de comida,fezes,etc)nitrogenada...seja (o forum è fertil no alerta em não se mexer na cama para que não liberte amónia...e não só)è nessa cultura altamente tóxica para os peixes que todos esses compostos nitrogenados por acção das bactérias anaeróbicas,são o local de cultura por excelência para os bicharocos se reproduzirem e perpetuarem o seu cíclo de vida (zonas oxigenadas...são para os seu propósitos...estéreis).
> Assim como referi no post anterior...continuo a louvar a atitude que está a ter quanto à manutenção do seu àqua...pois no mínimo liberta-o da psiocose e stress da introduçao do crypto no àqua.
> 
> 
> Jorge Neves


É certo que remexi a cama do aqua quando pus a rocha,pode ser coincidência ou não,o tempo dirá se vou ter exito.Se não tiver serei o primeiro a dizer que estava enganado.
Leiam este excerto de um post do Roberto Pacheco.


É possível, mas muito mais menos provavelmente, importar Irritans de Cryptocaryon em um sistema por meios à excepção nos peixes infected. Conter da água o estágio da livre-natação (theront) é meios possíveis da introdução (Colorni & burgess, 1997). Entretanto, considerando a extensão de tempo curta em que os theronts remanescem infective na água após ter chocadoeste risco são significativamente menor. Armazenar a água por 24 horas antes do uso deve fornecer uma margem da segurança (Colorni & Burgess, 1997). Superfícies duras tais como a areia, rocha, vidro, equipamento e mesmo alguns invertebrados (osinvertebrados não se tornam infected) pode servir como locais do acessório para tomonts(burgess, 1992). Se algum de estes objetos são removidos de um tanque ou de um sistema infectados e colocados em um outro aquário podem carregar alguns tomonts ou cysts. É também teòrica possível importar uma infecção ao usar alimentos vivos da origem marinha.

Se quiserem ler o artigo todo ele está aqui.
http://www.reefforum.net/f22/cryptocaryon-irritans-80/

----------


## Jorge Neves

> É certo que remexi a cama do aqua quando pus a rocha,pode ser coincidência ou não,o tempo dirá se vou ter exito.Se não tiver serei o primeiro a dizer que estava enganado.
> Leiam este excerto de um post do Roberto Pacheco.
> 
> 
> É possível, mas muito mais menos provavelmente, importar Irritans de Cryptocaryon em um sistema por meios à excepção nos peixes infected. Conter da água o estágio da livre-natação (theront) é meios possíveis da introdução (Colorni & burgess, 1997). Entretanto, considerando a extensão de tempo curta em que os theronts remanescem infective na água após ter chocadoeste risco são significativamente menor. Armazenar a água por 24 horas antes do uso deve fornecer uma margem da segurança (Colorni & Burgess, 1997). Superfícies duras tais como a areia, rocha, vidro, equipamento e mesmo alguns invertebrados (osinvertebrados não se tornam infected) pode servir como locais do acessório para tomonts(burgess, 1992). Se algum de estes objetos são removidos de um tanque ou de um sistema infectados e colocados em um outro aquário podem carregar alguns tomonts ou cysts. É também teòrica possível importar uma infecção ao usar alimentos vivos da origem marinha.
> 
> Se quiserem ler o artigo todo ele está aqui.
> http://www.reefforum.net/f22/cryptocaryon-irritans-80/


 :Olá: Pedro

O artigo è um pouco confuso...mas dá para perceber a referência à rocha viva e aos invertebrados poderem vir a contaminar um meio para onde sejam transferidos (caso venham de um sitema contaminado).Ainda assim tenho bastantes reservas quanto a essa questão.
Contudo estou grato  :Palmas:  por termos tido todo este diálogo sobre um problema muito sério e que nos pode afectar a todos...tambem por ter ficado melhor informado quanto a tudo isto...e penitenciar-me quanto ao meu erro  :SbQuestion2:  ...mea culpa,mea culpa,mea culpa.
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Finalmente o filtro de bioballs começou a funcionar e baixou os nitritos para 0,1 e os nitratos para 10,ainda faltam quinze dias para terminar o tratamento.
A minha ideia é manter os peixes e os invertebrados que tenho e por corais compatíveis
Todos os corais e invertebrados vão fazer quarentena de pelo menos 30 dias sem peixes.
Peixes: Holocanthus isabelita
             Pomacanthus narvachus
             Centropyge bicolor
             Ceantropyge eibli
             Ampphiprion ocellaris casal
             Chrysiptera cyanea
             Chrysiptera hemicyanea
             Labroides dimiatus
             Paracanthus hepatus
             Zebrasoma flavescens
             Acanthurus leucosternon
            Chaetodon falcula
            Chaetodon colare
            Pseudochromis paccagnellae
            Sphaeramia nematoptera
            Salarias ramosus
            Pterapogon kauderni
            Canthigaster valentini

Invertebrados:Echinothrix calamaris
                       Diadema setosum
                       Dolabrifera dolabrifera
                       Cypraea
                       Lysmata debelius
                       Stenopus hispidus
                       Entacmaea quadricolor

Corais:Sarcophyton
            Sinularia
            Discosomas
            Ricordea
            Lobophytum
            Nephthea
            Pseudoplexaura
            Parazoanthus gracilis
            Turbinaria
            Amplexidiscus fenestrafer
            Euphyllias ?
            Platygira ?

Que mais corais é que acham que podem ser compatíveis?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Um video do aqua só com os peixes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Gza5_GQ9Hc

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro

como fizes-te o filtro de Bioballs? está na Sump?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro
> 
> como fizes-te o filtro de Bioballs? está na Sump?


Foi na sump,meti 100 bioballs na divisória e comprei bactérias liquidas ao fim de quinze dias os nitritos e os nitratos baixaram mesmo sem fazer nenhuma muda de agua.
Como tenho muitos peixes estou a pensar em mante-lo juntamente com a rocha viva.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
O tratamento está a acabar não morreu nenhum peixe mas vou ter que tirar uma donzela e os dois borboletas pois o Leucosternon não os larga e estão a começar a ficar com as barbatanas ratadas.
A minha ideia é subir a salinidade em 5 dias,3 graus por dia até aos 1023,depois por alguma rocha viva a as anemonas laranjas pois não se estão a dar bem com as t5.
Será que vou ter ciclo e não devo por nenhum coral ou o filtro de biobals e ceramicas vai aguentar a transposição de agua salobra para agua salgada?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Finalmente o tratamento acabou na quarta e no domingo comecei a colocar alguns corais e alguma rocha.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Hoje cheguei à conclusão que 30 dias de quarentena à rocha e corais não chega pois o Leucosternon está com crypto novamente e que tive este trabalhão todo para nada :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 
Para alegrar ainda mais uma das anemonas durante a noite foi trucidada por uma das bombas :Icon Cry: o que vale é que as quadricolores não são muito venenosas pois não notei nenhuma alteração nos peixes e corais.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Visto que acabei com as quarentenas decidi tentar por outro casal de ocellaris.A fêmea que já cá estava atirou-se à nova fêmea de tal maneira que tive logo que a tirar e ficou com os dois machos,ao fim de uma hora começou a morder no companheiro de cinco anos e meio e ficou o macho novo.Ate as peixas gostam de trocar de marido de vês em quando :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Mais fotos

----------


## willian de assis

> Visto que acabei com as quarentenas decidi tentar por outro casal de ocellaris.A fêmea que já cá estava atirou-se à nova fêmea de tal maneira que tive logo que a tirar e ficou com os dois machos,ao fim de uma hora começou a morder no companheiro de cinco anos e meio e ficou o macho novo.Ate as peixas gostam de trocar de marido de vês em quando


pra vc ve [***** é uma evoluçao de milhoes de anos]

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
O aqua está longe de estar estabilizado e por isso tive que retirar alguns corais que achei que não se estavam a dar bem.
Aqui ficam umas fotos para actualizar.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
O aquário está a melhorar embora alguns corais ainda não estejam a abrir bem(alguns sarcos).
Apareceu uma mancha branca numa das turbinarias.


As minhas quadricolores laranjas andaram escondidas dois meses e eu pensava que tinham morrido,estão rosas e muito pequenas,mas como aparecerem para apanharem luz deve ser bom sinal.


O leucosternon continua com cripto.




Sinularia dura


Actinodiscos






Mais algumas e a geral.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Fiz alteraçoes no meu aqua
Setup aqua 1600x450x600
Iluminação-2 HQI de 14000k uma t5 de 54w de 10000K e uma t5 actinia de 54w
Circulação-2 Sunsun de 5000 mais uma Sunsun de 6000
Reposição -Sunsun de 2500
Escumador-Deltec ap 6000
Lampada de UV ligada 24 horas 
Aquecimento-1 de 300w no verão 2 no inverno

Peixes 2 A. ocelaris
            2 P. hepatus
            1 Z. flavescens
            1 Z. veliferum
            1 A. leucosternon
            1 O. typus
            1 P. paccagnellae
            1 E. bicolor
            1 S splendidus
            1 P. meccoskeri
            1 P. kaudermi
            2 donzelas

Invertebrados 2 eremitas
                       2 ouriços
                       4 L. amboinenses
                       1 S. hispidus
                       1 oufioro
                       4 nassarius
                       1 turbo
                       2 E. quadricolor
                        asterinas
                        discossomas
                        rodactis 
                        palitoas 
                        zoantus
                        gracilis
                        haliclona

Corais Euphilias 
           Turbinarias
           Sarcos
           Platygira
           Caulastreas
           Sinularias
           Histryx
           Gorgonia
           Montipora
           Colt
           Xenia
          Goniopora

Agumas fotos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Este fim de semana decidi retirar os dois ouriços que acho que já estavam grandes demais para andarem a passear por cima dos corais.
Tambem comprei uma Tridacna maxima uma Chaetoderma Pencilligera e um frag de Duncanopsammia axifuga,aqui ficam mais umas fotos de qualidade duvidosa mas com a maquina que tenho não dá para mais.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Mais algumas aquisições e evoluções.
Trachyphyllia geoffroyi

Pseudoanthias squamipinnis macho

Pseudoanthias squamipinnis cinco femeas

Ricordia florida acabada de chegar ainda fechada

O meu casal de donzelas tem uma postura que o macho defende com unhas e dentes.

Alguem sabe que coral duro é este?

Mais algumas fotos

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Pedro,

O aquário está muito bom. Que tal é a relação dos Paracanthurus hepatus com o Acanthurus leucosternum?

O coral duro da rocha parece uma Fungia pequena, mas provavelmente não deve ser dado que está agarrado à rocha.

Abraço

----------


## vasco.gomes

Eu ia perguntar o mesmo.
Como é que estes se dão:



> 2 P. hepatus
> 1 Z. flavescens
> 1 Z. veliferum
> 1 A. leucosternon


Não serão peixes a mais ou eles dão-se relativamente bem? Pelo menos a ideia que tinha para um aquario de 400-450L era de no maximo 1x hepatus + 1X flavescens + 1X leucosternon a nível de peixes grandes. E mesmo o leucosternon ja é a esticar a corda....
Na minha opinião há ainda peixes a mais, gerando stress e o stress leva ao aparecimento de doenças.
Ao 1x hepatus + 1X flavescens + 1X leucosternon juntaria somente mais 2/4 occelaris e depois uns peixes de fundo que não incomodem. (dragonets, gobies). Podia somar um da familia chaetodon para tratar das aptasias, mas ja vi que tiveste um coperband mas morreu. Penso que os coperband são extremamente dificeis, tenta um Auriga por exemplo. Penso que é bastante mais facil.
E peixes anjo com essa população toda é esquecer. Para meter um peixe anjo tiraria o leucosternon á ja reduzida lista que te disse.

O camarão limpa os peixes todos de parasitas?


Que peixe enorme é aquele do lado direito ao pe da bomba? Nas ultimas imagens não aparece.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> O aquário está muito bom. Que tal é a relação dos Paracanthurus hepatus com o Acanthurus leucosternum?
> 
> O coral duro da rocha parece uma Fungia pequena, mas provavelmente não deve ser dado que está agarrado à rocha.
> 
> Abraço


O leucosternom presentemente dá-se bem com todos os peixes o que não posso dizer de quando chegou que atacou sempre os peixes borboleta e foi por isso que tive uma crise de crypto no aquário.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Eu ia perguntar o mesmo.
> Como é que estes se dão:
> 
> 
> Não serão peixes a mais ou eles dão-se relativamente bem? Pelo menos a ideia que tinha para um aquario de 400-450L era de no maximo 1x hepatus + 1X flavescens + 1X leucosternon a nível de peixes grandes. E mesmo o leucosternon ja é a esticar a corda....
> Na minha opinião há ainda peixes a mais, gerando stress e o stress leva ao aparecimento de doenças.
> Ao 1x hepatus + 1X flavescens + 1X leucosternon juntaria somente mais 2/4 occelaris e depois uns peixes de fundo que não incomodem. (dragonets, gobies). Podia somar um da familia chaetodon para tratar das aptasias, mas ja vi que tiveste um coperband mas morreu. Penso que os coperband são extremamente dificeis, tenta um Auriga por exemplo. Penso que é bastante mais facil.
> E peixes anjo com essa população toda é esquecer. Para meter um peixe anjo tiraria o leucosternon á ja reduzida lista que te disse.
> 
> ...


Para mim os peixes quando se dão bem nunca são demais excepto se não quiseres ter uma carga organica grande para manteres por exemplo sps.
Ao ter tantos peixes estou consciente que só vou poder manter corais moles e lps.
Eu tirei os anjos e os borboletas porque não podia ter os corais que queria e tive o cuidado de de por os cirurgiões todos ao mesmo tempo para ver se não havia muito stress e hoje as unicas escaramuças que tenho é com os dois hepatus.
Os lismatas ajudam a controlar os parasitas aliados a uma lampada de uv.
O peixe que está do lado direito é o veliferum que tem aparecido nas ultimas fotos.
Quando puder vou fazer um filme para mostrar o comportamento dos cinco cirurgiões.

----------


## vasco.gomes

> Para mim os peixes quando se dão bem nunca são demais excepto se não quiseres ter uma carga organica grande para manteres por exemplo sps.
> Ao ter tantos peixes estou consciente que só vou poder manter corais moles e lps.
> Eu tirei os anjos e os borboletas porque não podia ter os corais que queria e tive o cuidado de de por os cirurgiões todos ao mesmo tempo para ver se não havia muito stress e hoje as unicas escaramuças que tenho é com os dois hepatus.
> Os lismatas ajudam a controlar os parasitas aliados a uma lampada de uv.
> O peixe que está do lado direito é o veliferum que tem aparecido nas ultimas fotos.
> Quando puder vou fazer um filme para mostrar o comportamento dos cinco cirurgiões.


Eu estava a falar não a nível de carga orgânica, mas sim de falta de espaço. Eles enquanto são juvenis para alem de serem pequenos são mais calmos. Mas assim que chegam ao estado adulto começam-se a tornar cada vez mais nervosos e a harmonia é quebrada.
Cada Tang desses manda-se para os 20cm em estado adulto com relativa facilidade. 
Principalmente o leucosternon que pertence á categoria do really large tang.
Dai ter dito que retirava pelo menos 2 desses para gerar menos stress e estarem menos expostos a doenças.

Mas isso so o tempo o dirá, so tou a dar a minha opinião daquilo que tenho visto e lido.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Eu estava a falar não a nível de carga orgânica, mas sim de falta de espaço. Eles enquanto são juvenis para alem de serem pequenos são mais calmos. Mas assim que chegam ao estado adulto começam-se a tornar cada vez mais nervosos e a harmonia é quebrada.
> Cada Tang desses manda-se para os 20cm em estado adulto com relativa facilidade. 
> Principalmente o leucosternon que pertence á categoria do really large tang.
> Dai ter dito que retirava pelo menos 2 desses para gerar menos stress e estarem menos expostos a doenças.
> 
> Mas isso so o tempo o dirá, so tou a dar a minha opinião daquilo que tenho visto e lido.


Os meus Tangs são todos adultos
Aqui ficam uns videos do aquario
YouTube - aquario 400 litros
YouTube - M2U00329.MPG
YouTube - aquario 400 litros

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> O coral duro da rocha parece uma Fungia pequena, mas provavelmente não deve ser dado que está agarrado à rocha.
> 
> Abraço


Se for uma fungia está na fase em que está agarrada à rocha,com que tamanho é que elas passam para a fase free-living?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: As primeiras fotos do ano.

----------


## vasco.gomes

Ta muito bom sem dúvida principalmente a parte das anemonas e do leucosternon gigante.
Que anemonas é que ai tens? (Quadricolor, gigantea)

A quadricolor onde é que se costuma enfiar? É facil/dificil precisa de muita luz? E a nível de circulação? E costuma andar sempre a mexer-se?

Ja agora perguntava as mesmas coisas tb para aquela branca enorme que parece uma gigantea.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Ta muito bom sem dúvida principalmente a parte das anemonas e do leucosternon gigante.
> Que anemonas é que ai tens? (Quadricolor, gigantea)
> 
> A quadricolor onde é que se costuma enfiar? É facil/dificil precisa de muita luz? E a nível de circulação? E costuma andar sempre a mexer-se?
> 
> Ja agora perguntava as mesmas coisas tb para aquela branca enorme que parece uma gigantea.


 :Olá: Vasco 
As quadricolores são faceis de manter e se que tiveres boa luz elas geralmente não se deslocam muito do sitio de onde as puseres.
A anemona grande branca com pontas azuis é uma stichodactyla haddoni que tambem é facil de manter mas mais perigosa em relação aos peixes pois é bastante adesiva e atinge grandes dimensões,não saiu do sitio onde a pus e foi adoptada pelos ocelaris.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Desta vez os meus ocelaris fizeram uma postura que toda a gente pudesse ver

YouTube - Postura de peixes palhaço

----------


## LuizTapia

Pedro,

Que cena maravilhosa!!!

Parabéns!!!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Lindo momento  :SbOk:   :Palmas: 




> Desta vez os meus ocelaris fizeram uma postura que toda a gente pudesse ver[/url]

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Passados 5 dias da postura dos ocelaris os ovos escureceram e ja se nota os olhos dos alevins.
O macho é quem trata dos ovos enquanto a femea trata da defesa do territorio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEpCVosQ_7o

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas.

parabens por essa postura. :yb677: 
Como vais fazer para eles desenvolverem-se, vais mudar para outro aquário?

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas.
> 
> parabens por essa postura.
> Como vais fazer para eles desenvolverem-se, vais mudar para outro aquário?
> 
> Cumps.
> António Sousa


Para fazer criação de ocelaris é preciso muda-los para um aquario sem filtros para não serem sugados e arranjar rotiferos para os alimentar nos primeiros dias o que não é facil de arranjar.
Alguem conhece outra alternativa para os alimentar nos primeiros dias?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Os ovos eclodiram ao oitavo dia durante a noite e desapareceram.

A minha axifuga tem dez cabeças novas em poucos meses.


Comprei esta acropora roxa que talvez seja uma valida e outra axifuga com 7 cabeças.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Consegui apanhar uma das minhas E. quadricolores a dividir-se,aqui ficam as fotos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Pedro

Momento bonito.
Desculpa usar o teu tópico para um alerta, mas parece-me conveniente...
Ontem assisti a um aquário de 600L completamente remodelado... porquê? Porque uma anémona decidiu enfiar-se numa bomba. Morreu tudo o que estava no aquário!  :Admirado: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas,

Fantástico... :Palmas:  :Palmas: ...
Essas quadricolores vermelhas são mesmo bonitas! Se bem que a gigantea não fica atras... :yb677: 

Relativamente às anemonas se enfiarem nas bombas...pode acontecer de facto...tanto pode que ja me aconteceu... :Icon Cry: ...mas não me morreu nada pois intervi logo com carvão activado as paletes e mudas de água!

O melhor e o que eu queria fazer é ter as bombas protegidas...a bomba ideal é a vortech que já traz umas esponjas proprias para isso (ou compra-se como acessório)! :SbOk:  Assim já não há problema!! :Coradoeolhos: 

Cumps
Joao Gomes

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Bom dia Pedro
> 
> Momento bonito.
> Desculpa usar o teu tópico para um alerta, mas parece-me conveniente...
> Ontem assisti a um aquário de 600L completamente remodelado... porquê? Porque uma anémona decidiu enfiar-se numa bomba. Morreu tudo o que estava no aquário! 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Já tive uma quadricolor sugada por uma bomba e não aconteceu nada ao aqua.
Elas são pouco venenosas pois se reparares a caulastrea aonde ela está escostada está boa de saúde.
Quanto à gigantea tive de a trocar pois não consegui que ela ficasse no sitio aonde eu queria.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Não sei o que se passou no meu aqua mas as quadricolores dividiram-se todas no espaço de três dias e passei a ter seis.
Dizem que elas se dividem quando há más condições mas não é o caso pois os peixes e os corais estão todos a crescer e com bom aspecto.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Na minha humilde opinião (por experiência)...as anémonas dividem-se quando vários factores se conjugam...e um deles è a excelência da àgua.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Pedro,

Está muito bom o aquario  :SbOk: , cheio de cores diferentes e muita variedade de vivos!
Concordo com o Jorge, de certeza que as anemonas se estão a dividir devido à qualidade da água... :Palmas: 

O que fazes em termos de alimentão de toda a fauna, incluindo lps, anemonas, ricordeas...?
E manutenção? Tpas, etc!
Pergunto isto porque tenho um aqua de litragem e tamanho parecido... :Coradoeolhos: ...e é sempre bom conhecer as receitas de sucesso  :SbOk2: 

Outra coisa as anemonas quadricolor não te têm queimado nenhum coral sps ou de outro tipo? Quando decidem passear?  :Admirado: 

Ab
Joao

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Está muito bom o aquario , cheio de cores diferentes e muita variedade de vivos!
> Concordo com o Jorge, de certeza que as anemonas se estão a dividir devido à qualidade da água...
> 
> O que fazes em termos de alimentão de toda a fauna, incluindo lps, anemonas, ricordeas...?
> E manutenção? Tpas, etc!
> Pergunto isto porque tenho um aqua de litragem e tamanho parecido......e é sempre bom conhecer as receitas de sucesso 
> 
> ...


Eu dou todos os dias cinco refeições ao meu aquario,1º cyclop-eeze,2º nori preso numa mola,3ª miolo de camarão picado ou artemia ou krill,4ª comida seca (flocos ou granulado) e 5ª zoo placton misturado com fito placton.Assim satisfaço todos  os gostos,as anemonas comem miolo de camarão 2 vezes por semana.
Tpas-5% quinzenal 
Reposição-Agua da torneira com Prime
Aditivos-kalk e trace elements
As anemonas quadricolores não queimam nenhum coral ao passar só são prejudiciais se ficarem muito tempo encostadas em algum coral

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Boas,

Tive o prazer de passar este fds no estabelicimento do Pedro, do qual fiquei de boca aberta pelo excelente estado e layout do mesmo :Palmas:  :SbOk:  :yb677: 
Ver este aquario aqui no Reefforum não é de todo o mesmo que ao vivo.
As cores dos corais e peixes são tão vivas e de tamanha belesa  :tutasla: 
Todos os peixes se dão bem uns com os outros. Só penço que mais tarde o Pedro puderá vir a ter que separar um dos Paracanthurus hepatus, pois dendo dois, ao fim de algum tempo e crescimento puderá ser dificil mantelos sem que se peguem um com o outro.

Eu estou a pensar começar um novo aquario e sem duvida que este é um excelente caso a seguir. :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

Vale a pena passar em Campo de Ourique para ver tamanha belesa.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,
> 
> Tive o prazer de passar este fds no estabelicimento do Pedro, do qual fiquei de boca aberta pelo excelente estado e layout do mesmo
> Ver este aquario aqui no Reefforum não é de todo o mesmo que ao vivo.
> As cores dos corais e peixes são tão vivas e de tamanha belesa 
> Todos os peixes se dão bem uns com os outros. Só penço que mais tarde o Pedro puderá vir a ter que separar um dos Paracanthurus hepatus, pois dendo dois, ao fim de algum tempo e crescimento puderá ser dificil mantelos sem que se peguem um com o outro.
> 
> Eu estou a pensar começar um novo aquario e sem duvida que este é um excelente caso a seguir.
> 
> Vale a pena passar em Campo de Ourique para ver tamanha belesa.


Obrigado Marco
De facto qualquer aquario perde grande parte da sua belezas nas fotos.
Não penso ter problema com os hepatus visto que o mais velho de 6 anos ter perdido a liderança do aquario para o leucosternon e ter deixado de chatear o hepatus mais novo de 4 anos.
Estou ao teu dispor para te ajudar no que precisares para o teu novo projecto.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Algumas fotos 























Tenho chaetomorfa para dar,quem quiser tem de a vir buscar ao meu cafe em Campo de Ourique.

----------


## joaoTomas

Ainda tens alguma para mim?? passava ai tambem para beber uma jola e apreciar esse excelente aquario!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Ainda tens alguma para mim?? passava ai tambem para beber uma jola e apreciar esse excelente aquario!


Ainda te arranjo alguma mas estou fechado para ferias e so abro a 23 de agosto.

----------


## joaoTomas

> Ainda te arranjo alguma mas estou fechado para ferias e so abro a 23 de agosto.


Boa, entao depois eu faço uma visita ao café ainda este mes!

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa, entao depois eu faço uma visita ao café ainda este mes!


Avisa antes de ir pois nao a tenho la mas sim em minha casa

----------


## Gonçalo Proença

Pedro, que belo aquario !

E nem ficas muito longe aqui do meu trabalho : trabalho no Marques ! tenho de ir ai tomar um café e ver isso ; já abriste novamente depois das férias ?

abraço !

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro, que belo aquario !
> 
> E nem ficas muito longe aqui do meu trabalho : trabalho no Marques ! tenho de ir ai tomar um café e ver isso ; já abriste novamente depois das férias ?
> 
> abraço !


 :Olá: Gonçalo
Sim já abri na segunda feira e estou aberto das 8 às 20 durante a semana .
Aparece quando quiseres.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Algumas fotos para actualizar

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Pese embora a qualidade das fotos,mais um àqua bastante bonito e natural...sem grandes parafernálias.
 :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Pedro
> 
> Pese embora a qualidade das fotos,mais um àqua bastante bonito e natural...sem grandes parafernálias.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


As fotos não são grande coisa mas dão para fazer uma ideia.
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras de incentivo.
Quando vieres a Lisboa vem podes vê-lo ao vivo.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Tive um incidente entre o peixe balão e o leucosternon,morderam ao mesmo tempo um pedaço de camarão,o resultado foi desastroso para o leucosternon que ficou com a boca pendurada e tive de o proteger dos outros peixes com uma divisão no aqua feita em eggcrate durante uma semana.





Como a regeneração dos peixes é rápida ao fim de duas semanas ja estava quase bom.





Tirei o hepatus maior (7 anos) e troquei com um narvachus que tinha no meu segundo aqua a cerca de dois anos.Vamos ver como e que ele se porta com os corais.





Os meios ocelaris nunca ligaram ás quadricolores,preferem um colt,mas como comprei mais dois palhaços pequenos agora ja se esfregam nas quadricolores para não deixarem os outros ir para elas,são mesmo invejosos :yb624: 



Parecem ser clarkiis alguém confirma ou desmente.

Mais algumas fotos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Estou a pensar em montar um filtro de areia fluidizada.
A minha duvida é se posso por o filtro antes do escumador e assim poupar uma bomba.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Um video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrTj2uhI37g

----------


## Luis Guilherme

Boa tarde,

Antes de mais muitos parabéns pelo fanstástico aquário que aí tem!

Estive a ler todo o post e é fantástico o modo como apesar das várias contrapartidas que teve nunca desanimou a ponto de desitir.

Vou em breve começar no meu primeiro reef com 300L.
Uma das minhas "lutas" vai ser o tipo de água.

Li o seu comentário e fiquem intrigado:
"Tpas-5% quinzenal 
Reposição-Agua da torneira com Prime"

Todo esse sucesso foi alcançado com água da torneira + o Prime? O TPAs também são com água da torneira tratada com sal?

Dá-me algum animo ver que há alguns casos de sucesso com este tipo de água.  :SbSourire21: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Antes de mais muitos parabéns pelo fanstástico aquário que aí tem!
> 
> Estive a ler todo o post e é fantástico o modo como apesar das várias contrapartidas que teve nunca desanimou a ponto de desitir.
> 
> Vou em breve começar no meu primeiro reef com 300L.
> Uma das minhas "lutas" vai ser o tipo de água.
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Luis
Não se pode dizer que o meu aqua seja um aquario de sucesso lonje disso,tenho mantido peixes (muitos) com os corais possiveis para essa carga organica.
Neste momento passei as tpas para 5% semanais com agua salinizada e raramente com natural e estou a usar um filtro de areia com bio pearls para  manter os nitratos entre os 10 e os 20
Nunca usei agua de osmose e acho que para manter um aqua como o meu e com a qualidade da agua da torneira de Lisboa essa é dispensavel.
Desejo-te o maior sucesso para o teu reef e se precisares de alguma ajuda e só dizeres.
Se vieres a Lisboa vem visitar-me sempre se mata o vicio e bebe-se umas :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Fiz algumas alterações no meu sistema.
Mudei de escumador para um NAC9 da bubble magus e montei um filtro com bio pearls.
Montei um aqua para corais debaixo do principal que funciona como se fosse um refugio com duas t5 de 14000k.
Tive de retirar o peixe balão,o leucosternon e trocar o hepatus por outro e fiquei com os seguintes peixes.
1 Chrysiptera parasema
1 Chrysiptera cyanea
1 Chromis viridis
1 Pomacentrus alleni
1 Centropyge loriculus
1 Centropyge bicolor
1 Pomacanthus navarchus
1 Zebrasoma flavescens
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
1 Zebrasoma veliferum
1 Calloplesiops altivelis
1 Choerodon fasciatus
1 Neocirrhitus armatus
1 Halichoeres crisus
1 Cryptocentrus cinctus
1 Amphiprion frenatus
1 casal de Amphiprion ocellaris

1 Lactoria cornuta no refugio

Invertebrados

1 Ophiomastix annulosa
1 Astropecten sp
1 ofiuro
1 Heteractis crispa
1 turbo
1 Diadema setosum
1 Lismata debelius

1 Hymenocera elegans (no refugio)
3 heremitas (no refugio)
6 turbos (no refugio)
2 nassarios (no refugio)
2 cerites (no refugio)

Algumas fotos com a qualidade do costume

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Mais umas fotos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Mudei as hqi de 10000 para 20000 
antes


depois


ficou melhor ou pior? o que acham?

----------


## Paulo Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas

a meu ver sem duvida que ficou muito melhor, estava tudo muito amarelado e agora as cores estão mais realçadas.


abraço

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Tambem acho que ficou melhor com as lampadas hqi de 20000 no aqua dos peixes e as t5 de 14000 no aqua dos corais.
Aqui fica um video

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: Dois peixes novos e zoanthus
Um labroides dimiatus e uma pseudoanthia macho,pode-se só manter um macho ou tem de se ter fêmeas?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
A minha anemona começou a passear e tive de protejer as bombas com rede.

comprei uma Holothuria para me limpar a areia.

A minha Astropecten da costa da caparica tem-se aguentado com a temperatura e ja a consigo alimentar à pinça.

Alguem tem ou teve uma alveopora branca?São faceis de manter?vivem da luz ou só da alimentação?

Os meus videos e fotos estão disponiveis no Kanal meo nº 812883

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Comecei a dosear vodka para baixar os nitratos e vou deixar aqui o registo.
NO3=50 e PO4=menos de 0,3 (testes da salifert)
Como tenho 500 litors de agua vou adicionar uma ampola de biodigest e 0,5 ml de vodka no 1º 2º e 3º dias e 1ml no 4º 5º 6º e 7º dias.
Daqui a uma semana repito os testes.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Ola a todos.
Este fim de semana andei a tirar umas fotas para atualizar o topico
































Apareceu-me esta alga vermelha que esta à direita da foto.Alguem sabe como me posso livrar dela?

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Passados tres meses de ter começado a dosear vodka, estou a dosear 9 ml por dia e os nitratos desceram para 25.
Este fim desemana vou aumentar para 10 ml e quando tiver os nitratos a 10 baixo para metade da dose.
Os corais reagiram bem à mudança da iluminação de hqi/t5 para leds,principalmente as histrix e as montiporas.
Fiz testes e tenho de acertar o magnesio.
mg-940
ca-460
kh-9
no3-25
temperatura-26
salinidade-1025
Vou começar a usar o balling lights sem bombas doseadoras pois como tenho poucos consumos as doses vao ser muito pequenas.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Novos habitantes

----------

